# Philodendron



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I was wondering if philodendron would be ok to plant in a viv I know it grows rather quick which is ok by me I don't mind cutting it often, just checking to see if there was anything to be concerned with. Also what are some other good plants for a 20 tall I have: wandering jew, java moss, wandering fig(I think), and another plant I can't remember the name of. I was hoping to find something that flowers possibly.
Thanks


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

African violet is a nice flowering plant that does well in our vivs. You can pick them up cheap at home depot or lowes regularly. 

As far as philos, I like to use philo erubescens. A very cool plant that climbs up my backgrounds. 

BTW, you're talking about "creeping fig", not wandering fig. Good luck!


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya I realized it was creeping fig after I had posted  LOL, I never thought of violets, is there anyway to prepare them in case they were chemically treated?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I use the Philodendron micans (Velvet-leaf ) in some of my vivs. One of my favorite philos to use.

-Mike-


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I love philos! I've been cutting and growing the same Anderson's red for over a decade. It does get a little big but cuts back very well. Most any of the hardware store varieties prove to be very hardy and easy to propagate.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had a miniature Philodendron in my viv for a year and it's doing great. Can't wait for the vines to keep going and growing longer.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

What type of philo is the mini?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

_Philodendron scandens_ and _micans_ are a staple in just about all of my vivariums.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think that both P scandens and P micans are actually variations of the species P hederaceum. They are well suited for terrarium care. But, they can get large.


----------

